
Lego EV3 and Android and OpenCV - wslh
http://www.jataka.hu/rics/ev3_android_opencv/index.html
======
Abishek_Muthian
Makers, does EV3 offer any significant advantage in the world of ARM dev
boards? When I was kid, I always wanted a mindstorm but couldn't afford one;
now I can afford it but not sure whether it's worth the time for serious
tinkering.

I understand that the brick interfaces and bootable OS from sd card makes EV3
special. The LeJOS from OP looks interesting, the community has worked hard to
support java for these devices; probably because Java was very hot during late
90's. Now that EV3 is capable of running full fledged linux, python scene with
mindstorm seems to be picking up as well.

~~~
wslh
I think the EV3 removes the need to understand electronics at the expense of
offering few and more expensive motor and sensor options. It also make it
easier to build mechanical functionality using the Lego pieces. It is good for
educational purpose where you want to "quickly" illustrate concepts.

~~~
Nullabillity
Also, it's very easy to make prototype "cases" using Lego, without having
access to expensive special equipment like 3D printers.

For example, see all the various Lego CD changers on YouTube, such as [1].
Someone even managed to make a Lego pick-and-place machine![2]

[1]:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H7mzVTIYmXk](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H7mzVTIYmXk)
[2]:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y4neo4fRw2M](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y4neo4fRw2M)

------
jamrok
EV3 Basic
([https://sites.google.com/site/ev3basic/](https://sites.google.com/site/ev3basic/))
is a lot more accessible development environment for educational robot.

